# Comment modifier le texte d'un email reçu dans Mail ?



## Evaristeg (13 Février 2010)

Hello,
Si j'ai bien suivi la table d'orientation (j'ai cliqué sur "Mail, Entourage"), je devrais être au bon endroit pour poser ma question (encore que, c'est bizarre, moi j'aurais plutôt mis ça dans "Applications", non ?)
J'utilise *Mail* comme logiciel de messagerie et je n'arrive pas à modifier le texte des emails que je reçois. Dans Outlook sur PC c'était possible, sur Lotus Notes au bureau c'est aussi possible et je ne peux pas croire que ce soit impossible sur *Mail*.
Avant de poster ce message, j'ai fait des recherches sur "éditer" ou "modifier" un email reçu mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Ce qui me surprend d'ailleurs, je ne peux pas croire que je sois le premier à me poser la question. Excusez-moi donc s'il y a plein de _threads_ à ce sujet et que je n'ai pas été fichu de les dénicher (je suis nouveau ici, sorry)...
Merci de votre aide,
Évariste


----------



## schwebb (13 Février 2010)

Hello, bienvenue, 

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible. D'ailleurs, quelle en serait l'utilité?  

Si tu veux modifier ton message, c'est au moment d'y répondre ou de le transférer; à ce moment tu as la main.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Février 2010)

C'est possible avec Entourage, peut-être avec Thunderbird (pas sous la main pour vérifier) mais ce n'est pas possible dans Mail, que je sache. 

Pour Schwebb : c'est parfois bien utile de pouvoir corriger le titre ou le corps d'un message qu'on souhaite conserver, par exemple supprimer des fautes d'orthographe pour être s&#156;ur de le retrouver dans une recherche, ou rajouter le nouveau mot de passe dans un message confirmant une inscription. Je ne peux pas dire que je m'en serve souvent, mais ça me manquerait de ne pas pouvoir le faire.


----------



## schwebb (13 Février 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Pour Schwebb : c'est parfois bien utile de pouvoir corriger le titre ou le corps d'un message qu'on souhaite conserver, par exemple supprimer des fautes d'orthographe pour être sur de le retrouver dans une recherche, ou rajouter le nouveau mot de passe dans un message confirmant une inscription. Je ne peux pas dire que je m'en serve souvent, mais ça me manquerait de ne pas pouvoir le faire.



Ah moui, effectivement. Jamais eu besoin de ça, personnellement.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

et c'est possible dans Mail

ca s'appelle l'option "résumé"
et c'est dans l'aide Mail

taper résumé dans l'aide
(par exemple)


----------



## Evaristeg (13 Février 2010)

Ben je ne dois pas être bien doué car quand je tape "Résumé" dans l'aide, je ne reçois que trois rubriques :
1) Visualisation des informations de compte
2) Ajout de comptes
3) Afficher toutes les rubriques d'aide
et aucune des trois n'explique comment faire pour modifier les messages.

Je n'avais effectivement pas précisé pourquoi je voulais le faire mais il y a effectivement plusieurs raisons :
- corriger des formats (trop de sauts de ligne, trop d'espace, changer la police, etc.)
- ajouter parfois des infos (par exemple, vous vous inscrivez à tel site, vous recevez l'email de confirmation disant "_Vous venez de vous inscrire, votre login est 'Pierre Dupont', votre mot de passe est '*******'_ " et vous voulez remplacer le ******* par le vrai mot de passe pour vous en souvenir)
- ajouter des informations à un message (le client vous a envoyé un email puis, par téléphone il vous donne une info supplémentaire à ce sujet que vous souhaitez ajouter à son message pour ne pas l'oublier,...),
- corriger des fautes d'orthographe,


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

bon 

ce genre d'édit DANS Mail n'est pas forcement une super idée
je vais expliquer apres

il est sans doute plus malin et plus sur d'avoir
- des versions ré-editées HORS Mail
( traitement de texte etc) 
et enregistrées hors Mail 
- ou
 dans Mail copiées dans un nouveau message editées et réxpediées à ...toi

pourquoi ?
1- si pour X raison)  un contenu rédité dans Mail  qui ensuite s'avere inouvrable ou illisible t'es mal
2- ca ne touche pas l'original
3- t'as une version ailleurs

j'explique autrement
admettons que tu recoives ton " avis d'impot" 
il ne te viendrait sans doute  pas à l'idée de gribouiller dessus
tu ferais ca  sur une copie 

par ailleurs coté fonction résumé dans Mail
(qui enregistre dehors)


> Résumé d'un long message
> 
> Vous pouvez utiliser la fonction de résumé de Mac OS X pour réduire un long message à ses éléments fondamentaux.
> 1     Ouvrez le message, puis sélectionnez le texte que vous souhaitez résumer.
> ...


----------



## Evaristeg (13 Février 2010)

Bon ben apparemment je n'ai pas de bol : je ne sais pas si ça vient d'une histoire de version ou pas (je suis sous Snow Léopard et Mail 4.2) mais moi quand je procède comme indiqué par Pascalformac ci-dessus, l'option "Résumer" n'apparaît pas.
Dans Mail > Services > j'ai des trucs du style "Créer une note", "Rechercher avec Google", "Envoyer dans un nouveau message",... mais pas de "Résumer".

Je crois que je vais renoncer... ou alors utiliser Entourage mais ça me fait mal d'être passé sur Mac et d'avoir à réutiliser des produits Microsoft...
En tout cas, merci à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu ! C'est sympa cette communauté !


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

ce que je ferais, si je devais vraiment corriger quelque chose, je me répondrais à moi-même. Après, lors de la recherche, avec le mot clé choisi, vous aurez forcément le mail original et votre réponse qui sortiront.

Mais depuis des années que j'utilise Mac, j'ai jamais eu besoin de corriger un mail.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

ouep
quelque soit le processus ou logiciel je ne modifierai pas l'original 

mais  on peut librement faire joujou  en reprenant le contenu
( une réexpedition un brouillon de reponse  un copié collé  sur fichier d'une autre appli)


----------



## Aliboron (13 Février 2010)

Faire ou ne pas faire, c'est une question de goûts, de couleurs, d'habitude, de besoins... Et ce qui est bien, c'est de pouvoir choisir. Ce qui est agaçant, c'est de ne pas *pouvoir* faire.


----------

